# Sandy Point State Park fishing tips?



## stellularcorn91 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm going there for the weekend and was wondering whats biting up there and what to use for bait or lures. I have never really fished the northern Chesapeake bay so anything would be helpful. I'll be fishing from shore, not in a boat.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

weekend fishing "da point" is tough right now as the park is set up for swimmers and sunbathers until after labor day.can be fished during the overnight hours and has been starting to pick up a little with the cooler night time temps helping out.bring skeeter pellent,beach chair,blood worms and prepare to cast far.most of the catches have been med spot,small croaker,blufish and small rockfish


----------



## Bucknoy (Nov 7, 2010)

Can't wait till after labor day. It hard to fish at SPSP during day time. People will swim right under your line.


----------

